# Really sad.



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I had hoped with my history that a miracle may have happened this morning as at 42 and ovulating, I know we had jiggy many times and at the right time. (.)(.). Started to get veining and I really thought I was pregnant. But period from Hell has arrived and inside I feel totally heart broken. 
DH will never do IVF again and the only way I’ll have another child is natural. 
I’m feeling totally and utterly deflated and in period hell!  
Just feeling in total dispair and wishing I was younger right now.


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

Dear Michimoo I wanted to send out some love after hearing your sadness today. I know how devastating and lonely this road can be and how the multiple hope/crushed hopes exhaust the spirit. Please do take time to look after yourself and to rest. The only offer i have is that we finally succeeded when we stopped trying to create embryos of our own. My husband doesn't produce sperm so we always needed a donor - but i too at 37-40 produced very few eggs and so low quality that we never got to an embryo transfer. When we gave up on the genetic link and instead chose two healthy young donors  - our clinic made us 8 top grade embryos and i am now 15 weeks. This is much cheaper than IVF and much less invasive and it meant i knew for SURE that i would have 50% of the process covered - as in at least one embryo that was healthy to transfer and then it was a matter of getting the timing right and having a healthy womb. So I just wanted to put it out there as we could have saved a lot of agony and money. It's my belief that the body is just a cradle for the soul that wants to join us - and i needed to make that cradle - no matter from whom or how. I believe that whoever comes to be our child will be fully our child and the right child for us and  i really dont care if he or she has his eyes or my nose or whatever. I just want them to be them and with us. Happy to discuss more if that would be helpful - and sending my heart out to you as I truly truly remember this sorrow and want to send love x


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Aww sweetpea its so hard isn't it   and you and DH had such a journey to get your little DD....but you're not out yet....my sister got pg naturally at 43 so I really think its possible....stay hopeful and keeping DTD    I'd love to have several more (which does seem greedy after twins) but my last FET is just about to miscarry so I know how you feel  

Grey xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh no, I am sending hugs and keep my fingers crossed. x


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you. 
I pray you will get your miracle regardless of your age. I believe its possible
Sending you virtual hugs and kisses


----------

